# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Australian Gp Results

## Socio

1.Chris Cormier
2.Dexter Jackson
3.Jaroslav Horvath 
4.Kevin Levrone
5.Jeff "Box" Long.

other competitors were Quincy Taylor, Luke Wood, Stan Mcrary,Garrett Downing.

Dennis James was there but injured but the crowd got him to show his abs ...... looking sharp and i must say Dennis james is looking MASSIVE much bigger than ever ill try and scan my pics with him so you can see.....

During the final posedown Chris Cormier came into the stands along with all the other top 5 ... Chris was a fan fav. by going all the way to the top stands and posing in the audience.


I just came back from the comp . so u wont have got these on the net!

----------


## bigkev

damn bro, what is the deal with levrone? is he that off now? or did he just piss someone off?

----------


## Socio

Well i belive his priorites have changed towards his music moreso now ... he is looking to the future JMO , but for this show he looked great in the pre judging , but was sick , vomitting in the toilets and he was admitted to hospital (probably due to diuretics) and was back for the evening show

----------


## Socio

final 4 placings
6.Garrett Downing
7.Luke Wood
8.Quincy Taylor
9.Stan McRary

----------


## Capital X

I saw a picture of Kevin at the show and his normally razor sharp legs where no where near the shape that we are used to seeing. I would figure that if he was concentrating on his music he would not compete at all. He definitely can't be competing for the money cause his placings are horrible. Maybe he is jsut competing for his contract money. Who knows?

Capital X

 :Don't know:

----------

